# Ammunition recommendations needed.



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi,

I'm new to the site, so I'll say that I'm glad I found it. I just started waterfowling last year, and because I have relatives in ND, I usually come up for a part of the season.

I would like to get some ammunition recommendations.

I have a Remington 870 SuperMag Express and just got a Patternmaster choke a few months back.

I was curious if anyone here uses the Patternmaster choke with their shotshells.

Last year, we used Federal 3.5" BBB's for geese. I'm hoping to get a lead on some ammo. that I can start getting patterned and stock up!

Thanks for the help.

Drink em if you got em! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My advice is to get a variety of loads and get out and pattern your gun to see which holds a tighter pattern at the distance you expect to be shooting the most.

A guy I know did this a few weeks ago and he had over 90% of his pellets in the 3 foot circle at 50 yards with T shot. Yes that's right, T shot. I always thought it was a crippler, but I guess that depends on the gun and choke.

That's the best advice I can give. From what I know, guns and shell patterns can really vary.


----------

